# Chihiros WRGB2 Pro info



## erwin123 (16 Jan 2022)

MJ has just released a video with a side-by-side comparison with the current WRGB2.


----------



## Wookii (16 Jan 2022)

Interesting choice adding in white LED’s. I wonder if they are traditional white LED’s or a bank of the RGB LED’s set to a fixed white point. I’d be interested to see the spectral response graph once Chihiros add the product to their website.


----------



## erwin123 (16 Jan 2022)

Wookii said:


> Interesting choice adding in white LED’s. I wonder if they are traditional white LED’s or a bank of the RGB LED’s set to a fixed white point. I’d be interested to see the spectral response graph once Chihiros add the product to their website.



Hopefully they are using RGBW chips, which according to internet, has better color reproduction /CRI than RGB chips.


----------



## Wookii (16 Jan 2022)

erwin123 said:


> Hopefully they are using RGBW chips, which according to internet, has better color reproduction /CRI than RGB chips.



That’s not my experience. As soon as you try adding in traditional wide band white LED’s the colours start getting washed out compared to what you get 3 channel RGB chips. 

The 3 channel RGB chips aren’t perfect, I’ve always thought they lack a certain variation in colour reproduction in between the main RGB response peaks, but they’re better than the older WRGB chips.


----------



## Djoko Sauza (16 Jan 2022)

Unfortunately he left out all the important bits in my opinion, such as:

How does it actually look in person? More natural now with the white leds?
Does it feel more powerful than the wrgb2?
How are the yellows and oranges?

Hopefully he'll go more in depth next video.


----------



## oreo57 (16 Jan 2022)

Wookii said:


> That’s not my experience. As soon as you try adding in traditional wide band white LED’s the colours start getting washed out compared to what you get 3 channel RGB chips.
> 
> The 3 channel RGB chips aren’t perfect, I’ve always thought they lack a certain variation in colour reproduction in between the main RGB response peaks, but they’re better than the older WRGB chips.


A bit o/t but check this out..
Adding amber to rgb improves things.





						5m RGBA Tunable White LED Strip Light - Color-Changing LED Tape Light - 24V - IP20  | Super Bright LEDs
					

This flexible LED strip light produces bold, brilliant illumination with RGBA color-changing and tunable white lights, and is ideal for advanced lighting design, displays, and stage lighting. Use a DMX controller to adjust settings and customize a unique display of seamlessly blended color...




					www.superbrightleds.com


----------



## erwin123 (20 Jan 2022)

From Green Aqua


----------



## Adumlee (24 Jan 2022)

Good video considering this light as an upgrade so I can adjust lighting easily to dial it in


----------



## Aqua360 (24 Jan 2022)

I seen the Green Aqua tank above in person today, and I thought the colours looked very washed out, didn't even realize it had the new Chihiros light on it


----------



## Wookii (24 Jan 2022)

Aqua360 said:


> I seen the Green Aqua tank above in person today, and I thought the colours looked very washed out, didn't even realize it had the new Chihiros light on it



That’s disappointing to hear - but something I was afraid of with the addition of the white LED’s.


----------



## Aqua360 (24 Jan 2022)

Wookii said:


> That’s disappointing to hear - but something I was afraid of with the addition of the white LED’s.



I'm annoyed I didn't take pictures, something I explicitly intended to do as well


----------



## KBence (20 Sep 2022)

I bought recently a Chihiros WRGB II Pro 120cm light, for my 120P HighTech tank. Do you have some suggestion, what kind of color mixture should I use, to have warm, redish-yellowish colors?


----------



## Wookii (20 Sep 2022)

KBence said:


> I bought recently a Chihiros WRGB II Pro 120cm light, for my 120P HighTech tank. Do you have some suggestion, what kind of color mixture should I use, to have warm, redish-yellowish colors?



Welcome to the forum.

Use whatever colour mix you like the best. Try using the standard presets and see if you like any of those, and tweak from there. I generally like a mix with red higher than blue, and blue higher than green (e.g. 50% green, 60% blue, 70% red), but YMMV and it costs nothing to experiment.


----------



## Courtneybst (20 Sep 2022)

Wookii said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Use whatever colour mix you like the best. Try using the standard presets and see if you like any of those, and tweak from there. I generally like a mix with red higher than blue, and blue higher than green (e.g. 50% green, 60% blue, 70% red), but YMMV and it costs nothing to experiment.


I feel the same way.


----------



## KBence (20 Sep 2022)

Courtneybst said:


> I feel the same way.





Wookii said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Use whatever colour mix you like the best. Try using the standard presets and see if you like any of those, and tweak from there. I generally like a mix with red higher than blue, and blue higher than green (e.g. 50% green, 60% blue, 70% red), but YMMV and it costs nothing to experiment.


Tank you! I found some quite nice setting, but after a while I always realize, I Just used to it, and they are really "distorted" compared to the natural colors.

I will give it a try!


----------

